# Night Terror



## LilBitBit (Jan 15, 2012)

Buddy is pretty good as far as puppies go - but I swear, last night he got some sort of wild itch!

He's really good about sleeping through the night (mostly) but this morning around 1 I wake up to a dog possessed. Whining, scratching, trying to play with our other dog, barking...nothing calmed him! He didn't need to go potty, he wasn't in pain (he gets ear infections, so I checked his ears as best I could while half-awake); he just decided he wanted to play and 1am was a good time to do it. Finally around 2 he calmed down a little I pass out.

This wouldn't be so bad if I weren't in the military; I had PT (physical training) this morning at 5, so I was up at 4 to leave for PT! That's when I learned that my little rascal somehow got my car keys last night and hid them, so of course I spent 20 minutes panicking and looking for my keys.

But when I came back home after PT, he was so cute and sweet, just wanting to cuddle and be pet, not caring I'd only gotten 4 hours of sleep thanks to his insanity. Ugh!


----------

